# Wuste2011 Ask-A-Question Thread (FAQ)



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Go ahead and ask whatever questions you'd like answered that the ones that I feel will be asked again will be added below...

*Are host hotel rooms still available and how do we book?*
_ - Yes! Go to www.Wuste.com/hotel, click the picture, and book away! No discount code or anything is needed. If you want to call to book, make sure to identify yourself as a Wuste attendee or else you'll be told the hotel is unavailable._

*I didn't see anything for KOTD registration. Is that not open yet?*
_ - Still trying to figure out exactly how we're going to do KOTD applications this year... We may do another casting call on Friday night. If you registered already, we'll be sending out a big email about that :thumbup:_

*Any idea on a itinerary for the festivities?*
_ - I'm trying to figure out how to add another tab to the website so I can put all the info on the website. For now, Friday is roll-in/check-in day, Friday night is WusteFiesta pool party! Saturday morning will have a Mt Charleston cruise. Saturday late-afternoon is the Show & Shine. Sunday late-morning is the Awards Ceremony._


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

I didn't see anything for KOTD registration. Is that not open yet?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

LieutenantShinySides said:


> I didn't see anything for KOTD registration. Is that not open yet?


Still trying to figure out exactly how we're going to do KOTD applications this year... We may do another casting call on Friday night. If you registered already, we'll be sending out a big email about that :thumbup:


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

:thumbup: Can't wait!


----------



## westypoo (Jan 17, 2010)

any idea on a itinerary for the festivities?


----------



## r32grrl (Jul 1, 2009)

Are all Premier Parking spots on the top level? If we're on the top level can we bring an easy-up?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

westypoo said:


> any idea on a itinerary for the festivities?


_ - I'm trying to figure out how to add another tab to the website so I can put all the info on the website. :laugh: For now, Friday is roll-in/check-in day, Friday night is WusteFiesta pool party! Saturday morning will have a Mt Charleston cruise. Saturday late-afternoon is the Show & Shine. Sunday late-morning is the Awards Ceremony._


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

r32grrl said:


> Are all Premier Parking spots on the top level? If we're on the top level can we bring an easy-up?


Yes, all premier spots are on the top level. I'm still making a determination on the EZ-Up rule but put it like this, IF they're allowed, they're going to be some VERY strict rules about how they need to be anchored/tied down. It can get WINDY up there and if your tent flies away, it's going to end up on someone elses car.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Is it pronounced wust, with the e being silent or wustE with the E being pronounced? :laugh: and I am half serious,I never know.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

1sikgti said:


> Is it pronounced wust, with the e being silent or wustE with the E being pronounced? :laugh: and I am half serious,I never know.


Woo-st-uh


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

thanks, I been saying it wrong all along. :thumbup:


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

1sikgti said:


> thanks, I been saying it wrong all along. :thumbup:


me too... i've been saying woost!


----------



## dirtylowslo (Jul 1, 2007)

It's more like voo-st-uh depending on accent and what area of Germany you're in.


----------



## dirtylowslo (Jul 1, 2007)

Premier parking:

When will info on where we park be coming out? I paid for mine idk how long ago prolly a few days after it opened up. Is there any way I can get confermation that I have a premire spot?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll be staying at another place off the strip, how does the parking work? Is it alright to come and go to each event?


----------



## Ikey3125 (Jan 27, 2008)

vdub10golf said:


> I'll be staying at another place off the strip, how does the parking work? Is it alright to come and go to each event?


If you don't pay for premier parking, you can park with all us cheap folks in the garage...


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

I paypal'd the premier parking in February, I havent heard anything back.
I tried emailing from the WUSTE site, havent heard anything back. 
From the wuste store, "You will receive and email in the weeks leading up to Wuste2011… You MUST print this! It will contain your reservation “plaque” that will identify you as the “owner” of the Premier Parking spot and will also have your t-shirt voucher."
Im guessing Im just worrying too much, my email is coming, no need to worry


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

dirtylowslo said:


> Is there any way I can get confermation that I have a premire spot?


 


Beitz DUB said:


> Im guessing Im just worrying too much, my email is coming, no need to worry


Yep! As long as you got the Paypal receipt (don't worry if you saved it or not), you're good!


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

Is there any kind of *official* meet-up in Barstow prior to the drive over to Vegas? Trying to set up one of the NorCal caravans & would like to join up with that one if possible.


----------



## Ikey3125 (Jan 27, 2008)

IFlyGTI said:


> Is there any kind of *official* meet-up in Barstow prior to the drive over to Vegas? Trying to set up one of the NorCal caravans & would like to join up with that one if possible.


Don't think there is...but I'd check the other drive threads and see what time most of those guys plan on getting into Barstow.


----------



## smallcombo (Jun 13, 2010)

there should be a meet up in barstow , i read it befor in the socal thread page, the leaving time is around 12 to go to vegas , dont quote me on that but if you can find the tread it should have all the info you need


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

I did find this thread for the Gilroy caravan & they mention arriving at Barstow @1:10 & leaving at 2:00. I also found this thread from GermanExklusiv & they're planning an arrival time in Barstow of 11:00, and a roll-out @ 12:30. Not sure which one is accurate.


----------



## Ikey3125 (Jan 27, 2008)

IFlyGTI said:


> I did find this thread for the Gilroy caravan & they mention arriving at Barstow @1:10 & leaving at 2:00. I also found this thread from GermanExklusiv & they're planning an arrival time in Barstow of 11:00, and a roll-out @ 12:30. Not sure which one is accurate.


both probably...multiple groups are all converging on Barstow to head to Vegas.

There's a group from WA meeting up there also, dunno what time they plan on leaving Barstow.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll post something hopefully later today with the information for the "Official" cruise from Barstow - Vegas.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Gettin excited!!


----------



## SmartAssRacingTeam (Jan 8, 2003)

Is there an official schedule of events posted yet? Been watching the site and haven't seen anything yet. Unless I missed it somewhere...


----------



## SmartAssRacingTeam (Jan 8, 2003)

SmartAssRacingTeam said:


> Is there an official schedule of events posted yet? Been watching the site and haven't seen anything yet. Unless I missed it somewhere...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

SmartAssRacingTeam said:


> Is there an official schedule of events posted yet? Been watching the site and haven't seen anything yet. Unless I missed it somewhere...


Starting tonight, the events are being posted... You should see a full schedule by the weekend!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

where will the table be that we need to get our wrist bands from?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

1sikgti said:


> where will the table be that we need to get our wrist bands from?


You won't miss it... Been working a TON on getting the check-in process as smooth as humanly possible :thumbup:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

SoCalDubber said:


> I'll post something hopefully later today with the information for the "Official" cruise from Barstow - Vegas.


Anything on this yet? It's gettin' close & I'm sure there are a few caravans (mine included) that want to try to get their bounce time nailed down. :thumbup:


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

Is there an event lsting that has been posted somewhere yet?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

printed my PDF ticket. should we be expecting anything else by email to have to print?

will my ticket tell you guys i have paid for elite parking status and my parking spot should already be prepared with alcohol and an air mattress ready for me for the weekend?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

How is the speed bump situation?


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

1sikgti said:


> How is the speed bump situation?


 if you enter from lamb blvd, there are none :thumbup:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> if you enter from lamb blvd, there are none :thumbup:


 Awesome thanks!!


----------

